# qüestió 'pregunta'



## ryba

Bon dia!


> *qüestió*
> 
> _f _1 _1_ Acció de demanar una cosa que hom vol saber o aclarir; pregunta. _Va respondre a totes les qüestions. Una qüestió ben posada és mig resolta_.


En aquesta accepció sembla que es fa servir majoritàriament el castellanisme _pregunta_ (cf. occità _question_).

La meva pregunta és si en un català "general" sonaria bé (natural) usar la paraula _qüestió_ sempre, en comptes de _pregunta_: _Tinc una qüestió_, etc.
Illencs, vosaltres mai no dieu _preguntar_, això vol dir que tampoc no dieu _pregunta_, o no?


----------



## ampurdan

Suposo que no hi hauria massa problema. Si ho fes un nadiu crec que no sonaria massa natural, per això. "Qüestió" ho solem reservar més per el sentit de "punt a tractar", "problema" o "tema".


----------



## panjabigator

Ryba, he sentit a gent dient 'preguntar' abans, però acabo d'esbrinar que (potser) 'demanar' és més correcta.  Hi estieu d'accord?


----------



## ryba

ampurdan said:


> Suposo que no hi hauria massa problema. Si ho fes un nadiu crec que no sonaria massa natural, per això. "Qüestió" ho solem reservar més per el sentit de "punt a tractar", "problema" o "tema".


Moltíssimes gràcies, Ampurdan!

El procés d'especialització del terme tradicional que ha acompanyat l'incorporació del manlleu és d'alguna manera enriquidor, perquè afegeix precisió, així que no em sembla un castellanisme dels "dolents" (com en el cas de _buscar_ en el qual es tracta d'una simple substitució).

Esperem a veure què en diuen els baleàrics, si saben prescindir d'aquest enriquiment.



panjabigator said:


> Ryba, he sentit a gent dient 'preguntar' abans, però acabo d'esbrinar que (potser) 'demanar' és més correcta. Hi estieu d'accord?


És un cas força semblant, en línies generals, el verb _demanar _tradicionalment cobreix el significat dels verbs castellans _pedir _i _preguntar_. Si acceptem que _pedir _és incorrecte en català, ens queden _demanar_ i _preguntar_, però és cert que _demanar_ amb el sentit de 'preguntar' s'ha conservat molt millor que _qüestió_ amb el sentit de 'pregunta'.

Records!


----------



## ryba

Eiiii, acabo de descobrir que les primeres paraules del monòleg de Hamlet es tradueixen en català per «Ser o no ser, aquesta és la qüestió» !!!  Iupiiii!!!

EDIT: En castellà també... Que estrany, en totes les altres llengues que diferencien entre 'qüestió' i 'pregunta' que conec «To be or not to be, that is the question» es tradueix amb equivalents de _pregunta_ que no de _qüestió_.


----------



## merquiades

ryba said:


> Eiiii, acabo de descobrir que les primeres paraules del monòleg de Hamlet es tradueixen en català per «Ser o no ser, aquesta és la qüestió» !!!  Iupiiii!!!
> 
> EDIT: En castellà també... Que estrany, en totes les altres llengues que diferencien entre _qüestió_ i _pregunta_ que conec «To be or not to be, that is the question» es tradueix amb equivalents de 'pregunta' que no de 'qüestió'.


 
Hola Ryba.  El teu comentari em sembla interessant i m'ha fet reflexionar moltíssim.  Crec que mai no he considerat que el monòlog de Hamlet sigui una "pregunta" auténtica, del tipus "Esser o no esser?" com si fos "anar o quedar-se?"  Em sembla que la paraula "question" en anglès deu comprendre's com "tema filosòfic","assumpte",inclós "problema" o "questió" en català-castellà.  No sé què en penses tu? Salut


----------



## ryba

Hola, Merquiades!

Primer de tot, tractaré de no violar cap regla del fòrum parlant d'altres llengues que no del català més del necessari.

He pensat de l'alemany «Sein oder nicht sein, das ist hier die Frage», però resulta que, encara que el verb _fragen_ vol dir 'preguntar', aparentment _Frage_ pot voler dir ambdues coses. La traducció polonesa n'és «Być albo nie być, oto jest pytanie»,_ pytanie_ volent dir exclusivament 'pregunta', però de forma natural se sobreentén pel context que és també una 'qüestió', ja que una cosa implica l'altra. Ara, com s'ha traduït influeix sense dubte els matissos que percebem els lectors, mentre el sentit bàsic resta el mateix. (Gràcies pel comentari sobre com ho perceps des de la teva perspectiva d'angloparlant nadiu!)

Suposo que si no eren conceptes (tècnicament, conjunts d'accepcions) tan propers com són no hauria sigut tan fàcil l'especialització que ha sofert _qüestió _en el procés de canvi del sistema sense distinció formal entre els dos al sistema basat en el castellà que els distingeix emprant paraules diferents.

Records!


----------



## ryba

ryba said:


> Esperem a veure què en diuen els baleàrics, si saben prescindir d'aquest enriquiment.


Hola. No vull esser un pesat, però volia senyalar que me segueix interessant l'opinió dels nostres companys illencs. Moltes de gràcies per endavant.


----------



## gica

panjabigator said:


> Ryba, he sentit a gent dient 'preguntar' abans, però acabo d'esbrinar que (potser) 'demanar' és més correcta.  Hi estieu d'accord?


Quan ens plantegem una qüestió mentalment, sí que és més correcte demanar-se que no pas preguntar-se. També en d'altres casos. No tinc el diccionari a mà, però em sembla que seria preferible.


----------



## Tin

Hola. Ja que demanàveu un illenc, ja som (sóc) aqui. 

Com bé diu en/na Ryba, a Mallorca (no vull parlar per les altres illes) no deim mai _preguntar_. No existeix. En el seu lloc deim demanar (tant amb el sentit dels castellans _pedir_ com _preguntar_).

Sí que deim, però, _una pregunta_. Deu ser agafat del castellà, supòs. Desconec des de quan ho deim així, per ventura temps enrere es devia dir qüestió, o... demanda? No en tenc ni idea.

Si els meus limitadíssims coneixements d'italià no em fallen, ells també diuen _domandare_ amb tots dos significats. (Bé, també _chiedere_. N'és un sinònim i també té tots dos significats). M'equivoc?


----------



## ursu-lab

Tin said:


> Si els meus limitadíssims coneixements d'italià no em fallen, ells també diuen _domandare_ amb tots dos significats. (Bé, també _chiedere_. N'és un sinònim i també té tots dos significats). M'equivoc?


 
No, no t'equivoques, en italià "domandare" té un significat ampli, és a dir, val com "demanar" i el mateix passa amb el verb "chiedere", que també es fa servir moltíssim i seria més l'equivalent del verb "pedir" en castellà: demanar un favor/perdó (chiedere un favore/perdono), demanar un prèstec (chiedere un prestito). 

La pregunta és la "domanda", la qüestió és la "questione" i, finalment, la petició és la "richiesta". 
Tanmateix, una pregunta amb un interrogant sempre és una "domanda" : 
t'he fet una pregunta (on eres quan t'he trucat?): contesta'm! -> 
ti ho fatto una domanda (dov'eri?): rispondimi! 
ti ho fatto una richiesta: rispondimi! 
ti ho fatto una questione: rispondimi! 

PS: en italià, Hamlet es planteja un "*problema*", és a dir, una qüestió filosòfica. 
Essere o non essere: questo è il problema...


----------

